# Pregnant with number 5, anyone else?



## mumatmadhouse

Hi ladies,

I am new to here, turned 35 at the end of May.
I am expecting number 5 on 20th October, the other kids are DD16, DS13, DS8 and DD2. 
This pregnancy is going well and I feel fab for the most part, although a little tired. Anyone else on number 5? or more? How are you feeling?


----------



## BeachComber

I am on number 4 but just wanted to say Congrats and Welcome! :hugs: I also turned 35 at the end of May! :flower:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Thanks hun. Congrats on number 4


----------



## suzielou3

Yeah me!! My kids are 13,12,10 and nearly 2!! And like you im feeling fab but a lil tired. Oh im sneaking in a lil early but i will be 35 in jan just before bubs makes an appearance!!
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Yay, congrats to you! Nice to see I am not alone in my madness, lol.
I love having a big family but i really do think this will be the last for us, which kinda makes me a little sad (damn hormones) so i intend to enjoy every second of this pregnancy. I must admit though that my mind is starting to wander towards the birth, eek, lol. Have i really done that 4 times before!?!


----------



## nfo1976

hi
this is my 13th pregnancy-sadly lost 4 to miscarriage,so my 9th birth.I was 35 last week.Our kids are 15,14,13,10,9,7,6, and 3.We have 4 boys and 4 girls and am expecting our 5th boy in just over 9 weeks:).Very glad to be going on maternity leave on tuesday!


----------



## herbie

hi
this is number 6, and i"m 40:thumbup:
feeling ok, just shattered running around after a 22 month old 
my others are older so they can do for themselves to some extent:winkwink:


----------



## dragonfly36

Hi, I am 36 and this is number 5 for me, 1 boy 3 girls. My son is 18, my oldest daughter would be 15, she passed away when she was 1yr from cancer. Then my other 2 girls are 13 & 9. This pregnancy was totally unexpected but I am very happy and cant wait to go to the Dr. for the 1st time on July 12th. Im not sure when I am due but Im thinking sometime around Feb. 14.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

nfo1976 said:


> hi
> this is my 13th pregnancy-sadly lost 4 to miscarriage,so my 9th birth.I was 35 last week.Our kids are 15,14,13,10,9,7,6, and 3.We have 4 boys and 4 girls and am expecting our 5th boy in just over 9 weeks:).Very glad to be going on maternity leave on tuesday!

Wow! Massive congrats to you!
Sorry for your losses, I have had 2 myself:flower:
I am not surprised you cant wait for maternity leave hun, lol. I bet its amazing having such a big family, I would love to go on and have more but financially its not really an option (but that could change i guess:blush:) 
Wishing you a lovely last stretch of this pregnancy and a safe delivery xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

herbie said:


> hi
> this is number 6, and i"m 40:thumbup:
> feeling ok, just shattered running around after a 22 month old
> my others are older so they can do for themselves to some extent:winkwink:

Congrats! 
I hear you on the running around, lol. My 2 and half year old is really keeping me on my toes at the mo!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

dragonfly36 said:


> Hi, I am 36 and this is number 5 for me, 1 boy 3 girls. My son is 18, my oldest daughter would be 15, she passed away when she was 1yr from cancer. Then my other 2 girls are 13 & 9. This pregnancy was totally unexpected but I am very happy and cant wait to go to the Dr. for the 1st time on July 12th. Im not sure when I am due but Im thinking sometime around Feb. 14.

Congrats to you on your little surprise:thumbup: What a fantastic valentines gift:hugs: 
So sorry to hear of the loss of your daughter:hugs: Wishing you a H&H 9months


----------



## no1seasider

I too am on baby number 5! I have 4 sons aged 17,13,10 and 8. Have my scan next monday,where i'm sure i'll be told its boy number 5!!:happydance:


----------



## xxembobxx

I'm due my 5th LO in December :happydance:
Have 3 older girls and a 1 year old boy. This will be our last but I figure I'll be too busy with 2 babies to get upset about it!
Christmas this year will definitely be a busy one :haha:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

no1seasider said:


> I too am on baby number 5! I have 4 sons aged 17,13,10 and 8. Have my scan next monday,where i'm sure i'll be told its boy number 5!!:happydance:

Wow all boys so far! Since my oldest girl turned about 15 I've been wishing i had all boys, lol. Congrats


----------



## mumatmadhouse

xxembobxx said:


> I'm due my 5th LO in December :happydance:
> Have 3 older girls and a 1 year old boy. This will be our last but I figure I'll be too busy with 2 babies to get upset about it!
> Christmas this year will definitely be a busy one :haha:

Ah, what a cool xmas pressie:thumbup:

Congrats.


----------



## no1seasider

mumatmadhouse said:


> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> I too am on baby number 5! I have 4 sons aged 17,13,10 and 8. Have my scan next monday,where i'm sure i'll be told its boy number 5!!:happydance:
> 
> Wow all boys so far! Since my oldest girl turned about 15 I've been wishing i had all boys, lol. CongratsClick to expand...

Thanks x x I dunno....stroppy boy syndrome is just as bad!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

no1seasider said:


> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> I too am on baby number 5! I have 4 sons aged 17,13,10 and 8. Have my scan next monday,where i'm sure i'll be told its boy number 5!!:happydance:
> 
> Wow all boys so far! Since my oldest girl turned about 15 I've been wishing i had all boys, lol. CongratsClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks x x I dunno....stroppy boy syndrome is just as bad!Click to expand...


LOL:haha: Maybe my oldest boy just hasnt quite got there yet then:dohh:


----------



## xxembobxx

no1seasider said:


> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> Thanks x x I dunno....stroppy boy syndrome is just as bad!
> 
> I had 3 girls and everybody used to tell me boys were so much easier :dohh: but then I never knew any different.
> Had LO a year ago and although we got told at the 20wk scan it was a boy I was still expecting another girl to appear! He has been so good so far but I don't think it's because of his gender, it's just the way he is.
> I must say I wouldn't have been too upset if it was another girl (OH was desperate for a boy though) and when this one comes although I would like a boy for the 2 LO's to be close a girl is just fine by me.
> Don't you find people assume you are desperate for the opposite gender? We had loads of people saying "do you keep trying until you get a boy!"Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lynlouc

Hi ladies i hope you dont mind me butting in im 5 weeks pregnant with number 4 and i will be 35 in nov , I have 1 boy and 2 girls so it would be great to even up the numbers although another girl would be nice for my youngest to play with , This will def be my last although i said that last time too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## no1seasider

mumatmadhouse said:


> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> I too am on baby number 5! I have 4 sons aged 17,13,10 and 8. Have my scan next monday,where i'm sure i'll be told its boy number 5!!:happydance:
> 
> Wow all boys so far! Since my oldest girl turned about 15 I've been wishing i had all boys, lol. CongratsClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks x x I dunno....stroppy boy syndrome is just as bad!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL:haha: Maybe my oldest boy just hasnt quite got there yet then:dohh:Click to expand...

My eldest will turn 18 in a few weeks,and let me tell you....strop!! Jeez,if you ask him to do a job its like you have asked him to go work for a 12 hour shift!! he stomps around like a 2year old :haha: It amuses me and my oh very much!! My other 3 boys however,cant do enough to help out,are lovely natured and really family orientated.


----------



## no1seasider

xxembobxx said:


> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> Thanks x x I dunno....stroppy boy syndrome is just as bad!
> 
> I had 3 girls and everybody used to tell me boys were so much easier :dohh: but then I never knew any different.
> Had LO a year ago and although we got told at the 20wk scan it was a boy I was still expecting another girl to appear! He has been so good so far but I don't think it's because of his gender, it's just the way he is.
> I must say I wouldn't have been too upset if it was another girl (OH was desperate for a boy though) and when this one comes although I would like a boy for the 2 LO's to be close a girl is just fine by me.
> Don't you find people assume you are desperate for the opposite gender? We had loads of people saying "do you keep trying until you get a boy!"Click to expand...
> 
> It actually drives me mad,when people assume we want a girl this time. I thought my baby days were over,and this one has come as a complete surprise although we are chuffed to bits now after the initial shock! And we were more than happy with our boys.All i want is a HEALTHY baby! A boy would be easier on the bedroom situation,but a girl will be shuffled in somewhere just the same :haha: Anyway,all this is irrelevant as im almost certain i'll be told im having another boy!!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## no1seasider

lynlouc said:


> Hi ladies i hope you dont mind me butting in im 5 weeks pregnant with number 4 and i will be 35 in nov , I have 1 boy and 2 girls so it would be great to even up the numbers although another girl would be nice for my youngest to play with , This will def be my last although i said that last time too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi and welcome :hugs: I said i was having my last on my 3rd!!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello :wave:

Im 35 & expecting number 4 :cloud9:

Im soooo tired & feel hung-over without the fun the night before! :dohh:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

lynlouc said:


> Hi ladies i hope you dont mind me butting in im 5 weeks pregnant with number 4 and i will be 35 in nov , I have 1 boy and 2 girls so it would be great to even up the numbers although another girl would be nice for my youngest to play with , This will def be my last although i said that last time too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Welcome lynlouc,

Hahahaha, I have said last one on the last 2 as well:haha: xxxx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

KellyC75 said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Im 35 & expecting number 4 :cloud9:
> 
> Im soooo tired & feel hung-over without the fun the night before! :dohh:

Hi kelly

I hear you on the tired hung over feeling, I was like that to begin with. I must admit I was rather annoyed not to have had the fun, lol. Hope you're feeling fab soon


----------



## poppy666

:wave: mumatmadhouse

Nice to see your doing well lovely :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hey poppy

Great to see all well with you too. Team pink like me eh? Congratulations honey. Hope you are feeling fab xx


----------



## Mauser

I have 3 living children at home; DS 14, DS 12, and DD 10. They are from my first marriage. In 2008 I had a DS with DH#2, but our angel was born prematurely and passed away. DH and I divorced afterwards (between losing our son, and DH's deployment and PTSD issues, it was just too much for him).

Well strange things happen and back in May, (ex)DH#2 (I call him my favorite ex-husband lol) found ourselves unexpectedly pregnant again... surprise! :haha: 

And even though this LO was unplanned, we are both delerious and over the moon. Scared to death, but very happy.


----------



## NewMummyx

Sorry to gatecrash but i really wanted to ask, how do you cope??

I have just had my first and find some days really hard! Before I had LO i was set on having another after him but now i just dont know :shrug: I dont know ow i would manage with a toddler and trying to settle a newborn, my LO needs to be rocked to sleep and i cant even get time to make a dinner for myself atm :wacko:

I really admire you all, but I have no idea how you do it lol! :hugs:


----------



## no1seasider

Have my scan on monday! woo im sooo excited aster 4 boys i wonder if it will be a pink one? Poppy has this pregnancy been any different for you?dont you also have 4 boys and now expecting a daughter??


----------



## poppy666

mumatmadhouse said:


> Hey poppy
> 
> Great to see all well with you too. Team pink like me eh? Congratulations honey. Hope you are feeling fab xx

Im still in denial thinking they made a mistake on my potty shot :haha:

no1seasider yes i have 4 boys already, this pregnancy dont feel any different really. Had ms in week 8 and 9 that was it. If i had to think of one thing it would be heartburn... always got it near the end with the boys but started getting it in week 12 with this one off and on.


----------



## KellyC75

no1seasider said:


> Have my scan on monday! woo im sooo excited aster 4 boys i wonder if it will be a pink one? Poppy has this pregnancy been any different for you?dont you also have 4 boys and now expecting a daughter??

:happydance: Good luck

Has this pregnancy been different for you? :shrug:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Mauser said:


> I have 3 living children at home; DS 14, DS 12, and DD 10. They are from my first marriage. In 2008 I had a DS with DH#2, but our angel was born prematurely and passed away. DH and I divorced afterwards (between losing our son, and DH's deployment and PTSD issues, it was just too much for him).
> 
> Well strange things happen and back in May, (ex)DH#2 (I call him my favorite ex-husband lol) found ourselves unexpectedly pregnant again... surprise! :haha:
> 
> And even though this LO was unplanned, we are both delerious and over the moon. Scared to death, but very happy.

Wow, congratulations! 

I wish you all the very best with this pregnancy. I'm sure you are a rollercoaster of emotion at the moment, I am so sorry for your loss:hugs:. 
A H&H 9months to you


----------



## xxembobxx

NewMummyx said:


> Sorry to gatecrash but i really wanted to ask, how do you cope??

My LO will be 18 months when the next is due and I was scared when we found out but as each day passes I realise it's getting easier.
My LO was breastfed longer than I've ever managed with my older kids and tbh I felt like I was stuck on the sofa for the first six months. And I totally hear you about dinner - I might as well have had salad every night as I never got a hot meal!
It does get easier though. I think it was about the 3 month mark that I started noticing my LO was settling into a pattern for eating and sleeping so you can then start to plan around that.
Stay positive....it does get better and in 16 years time you'll be wondering where the time went!!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

NewMummyx said:


> Sorry to gatecrash but i really wanted to ask, how do you cope??
> 
> I have just had my first and find some days really hard! Before I had LO i was set on having another after him but now i just dont know :shrug: I dont know ow i would manage with a toddler and trying to settle a newborn, my LO needs to be rocked to sleep and i cant even get time to make a dinner for myself atm :wacko:
> 
> I really admire you all, but I have no idea how you do it lol! :hugs:


Honey, there is no way I would have thought when my first was a little as yours that I would end up with 5!!
But you find ways round things when you have a toddler and a newborn. Toddlers can be surprisingly helpful when given the chance, they are great at getting little ones laughing I always find, and that brings lots of laughter all round.

When my first was newborn it was a complete nightmare at times, major culture shock:haha: I loved her so much but it was hard, I was 18 and a single parent. She would cry and cry if i put her down when she finally fell asleep after hours of rocking and pacing and pushing backwards and forwards in pram:dohh: 

It does all get easier with practice I promise:winkwink:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

No1: Goodluck for your scan on monday:thumbup:
Do let us know and post some pics:winkwink:

Poppy: LOL. How are you doing on the name front? I think I may have finally decided. Until I change my mind again that is:haha:


----------



## poppy666

Well i got it down to two, but leaning more to one of them but dont want to shout it out on threads incase someone pinches it :haha::haha: As for pregnancy feeling drained and out of breath more now, but going on holiday to Turkey on Saturday so time for relaxation whilst OH runs around after our 15mth old lol.

How you feeling? Did you get a potty shot?


----------



## no1seasider

poppy666 said:


> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> Hey poppy
> 
> Great to see all well with you too. Team pink like me eh? Congratulations honey. Hope you are feeling fab xx
> 
> Im still in denial thinking they made a mistake on my potty shot :haha:
> 
> no1seasider yes i have 4 boys already, this pregnancy dont feel any different really. Had ms in week 8 and 9 that was it. If i had to think of one thing it would be heartburn... always got it near the end with the boys but started getting it in week 12 with this one off and on.Click to expand...

Thanks! oh well we'll see on monday!


----------



## no1seasider

KellyC75 said:


> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> Have my scan on monday! woo im sooo excited aster 4 boys i wonder if it will be a pink one? Poppy has this pregnancy been any different for you?dont you also have 4 boys and now expecting a daughter??
> 
> :happydance: Good luck
> 
> Has this pregnancy been different for you? :shrug:Click to expand...

No pretty much the same as all the others to be honest! Feel more tired this time,but i put that down to being 36, having 4 already and working more.
One thing i would say is different is i have had sore boobs from day one and i have never had that before.And like poppy just said,now i think of it i too have heartburn much earlier than i ever have.

I have been convinced its a boy up until a couple of weeks ago,now im not so sure! O well 3 days to go!


----------



## KellyC75

no1seasider said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> Have my scan on monday! woo im sooo excited aster 4 boys i wonder if it will be a pink one? Poppy has this pregnancy been any different for you?dont you also have 4 boys and now expecting a daughter??
> 
> :happydance: Good luck
> 
> Has this pregnancy been different for you? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> No pretty much the same as all the others to be honest! Feel more tired this time,but i put that down to being 36, having 4 already and working more.
> One thing i would say is different is i have had sore boobs from day one and i have never had that before.And like poppy just said,now i think of it i too have heartburn much earlier than i ever have.
> 
> I have been convinced its a boy up until a couple of weeks ago,now im not so sure! O well 3 days to go!Click to expand...


Cant wait to find out ~ Do come & let us know :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck for monday sweetie :happydance:


----------



## no1seasider

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## no1seasider

Hi all,just back,everything was perfect and we are having.......................a :blue:


----------



## KellyC75

no1seasider said:


> Hi all,just back,everything was perfect and we are having.......................a :blue:

:yipee: Congrats on your :blue:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

no1seasider said:


> Hi all,just back,everything was perfect and we are having.......................a :blue:

Congratulations honey:flower:


----------



## herbie

massive congrats on your lil man hunni xxxxxxxx
so glad all went well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

no1seasider said:


> Hi all,just back,everything was perfect and we are having.......................a :blue:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lavenders

Congrats to you all. Love those reassuring scans!

I am expecting number 5 in December. Our kids are 11, 10, 7 and 4. So happy for the opportunity to do this one last time!!!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Lavenders said:


> Congrats to you all. Love those reassuring scans!
> 
> I am expecting number 5 in December. Our kids are 11, 10, 7 and 4. So happy for the opportunity to do this one last time!!!

Congrats to you honey and H&H 9months. We are all very lucky ladies to have experienced this joy so many times:flower:

I was very naughty today and booked a 4d scan for wednesday:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Well if this is really going to be the last I just have to do it, lol. You get a 4d DVD of the scan and a 3d CD of pics! Cant wait to show the kids and my mum and dad, will be great to share it with them:thumbup:
Anyone else having any private scans?

Hope all you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## KellyC75

mumatmadhouse said:


> Lavenders said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to you all. Love those reassuring scans!
> 
> I am expecting number 5 in December. Our kids are 11, 10, 7 and 4. So happy for the opportunity to do this one last time!!!
> 
> Congrats to you honey and H&H 9months. We are all very lucky ladies to have experienced this joy so many times:flower:
> 
> I was very naughty today and booked a 4d scan for wednesday:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Well if this is really going to be the last I just have to do it, lol. You get a 4d DVD of the scan and a 3d CD of pics! Cant wait to show the kids and my mum and dad, will be great to share it with them:thumbup:
> Anyone else having any private scans?
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well xxClick to expand...


I had a 4d scan with DD ~ As she was 'our last' :haha:

Hope you really enjoy it :flower:

Im having a private scan when im 16 weeks, a gender scan :happydance: :blue: :pink:


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies! Its good to see so many other big families. I turned 35 in May and this will be my 7th child. Their ages are 16 boy, 15, 13, 12, 11 girls, 9 month old boy and a baby girl on the way. So far I feel Great! A little tired every now and then but nothing too serious. I find the only thing that really Zaps me is the heat!


----------



## xxembobxx

mumatmadhouse said:


> I was very naughty today and booked a 4d scan for wednesday:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Well if this is really going to be the last I just have to do it, lol. You get a 4d DVD of the scan and a 3d CD of pics! Cant wait to show the kids and my mum and dad, will be great to share it with them:thumbup:
> Anyone else having any private scans?

I had a private early scan just to confirm pregnancy and it allowed OH to be there as he works away during the week. It was lovely, we felt like they actually took the time to check things out and were informative and not rushed like I have felt with some NHS scans. Saying that though my NHS scan was pretty good as the radiographer was lovely. The person really does make a big difference.
I want a 4D scan as this is our last baby, just got to persuade OH although that should be easy if he doesn't find out the cost lol. I don't want to know the sex of the baby though and I do worry the scans seem very clear and there might be nowhere for the "bits" to hide :haha:


----------



## xxembobxx

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies! Its good to see so many other big families. I turned 35 in May and this will be my 7th child. Their ages are 16 boy, 15, 13, 12, 11 girls, 9 month old boy and a baby girl on the way. So far I feel Great! A little tired every now and then but nothing too serious. I find the only thing that really Zaps me is the heat!

Congratulations :happydance:
Did you always plan a larger family or did it just happen? I never really wanted any children but had my first at 19 and it just kept happening! Am really looking forward to this last baby to complete our family. I have definitely enjoyed LO than I did with the babies when I was younger. 
I have felt more tired than I remember before but I was so busy last pregnancy I didn't have time to be tired!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Its great that so many of us are feeling good. Maybe thats why we keep doing it, lol!

Well i went and had my 4d scan today and was completely amazed! I couldnt beleive how detailed it was. Bubs looks just like my LO when she was born, daddy mouth and mummy's nose, lol. Oh and she slept all the way through the scan or was just tired out after break dancing all the way to crawley, bless. I could have just watched her all day, she looked so content. 

Embob: Though they will try and stay away from bits if you dont want to know the sex it was obvious baby is a girl so yeah they are clear, even to the untrained eye.

Hope everyone is still feeling fab xx


----------



## xxembobxx

I've just bought a Groupon voucher for a 3D/4D scan - a bargain at £89!!
Just have to book it now and wait the long wait. 
Trying not to wish the pregnancy away but I'm always looking forward to the next scan or the next stage!


----------

